# X trail Petrol leaking on forecourt



## Danjlamb (Jun 25, 2018)

Hi I was filling up my Feb 2005 x trail with petrol when I noticed a smell of petrol and a petrol leak under the car. I looked up this problem and saw there was a recall for the fuel filter tube.I rang up nissan UK but my car didn't come up in the recall as the recall was only for 2003/2004 x trail models. I did a bit of further investigation I found out that nissan Canada recalled years 2005/6 xtrails for the same problem. When I mentioned this to nissan UK they said 'f Vauxhall Canada have issued a recall for this fault or a similar issue, that would not have any bearing on recalls for Nissan vehicles in the UK.' they helpfully also added 'At this time, we are not aware of any common issues with regards to the issue you have experienced. '. You only to have to search on the web to see this is not the case. 
Does anyone know if the fuel filter tube in my Feb 2005 x trail would be different in the 2003/2004 models and that's why they were not recalled? 
Is it dangerous to carry on driving? The fuel only seems to leak whilst filling and not really that much
Thanks for your help 
Dan


----------



## MikeHJ (Mar 7, 2017)

My understanding is that the filler neck can corrode nearer the top of the neck so that it leaks while filling but not after. If you look in the rear wheel well you can see that the neck is exposed to the road spray coming off the rear wheel (salty spray in a Canadian winter). Still, it is fuel and it does leak....so safety issue.

In Canada, the first recall was "allowed" to be a "manufacturer's discretion" type of recall. I imagine this was after some negotiation. I think what happens is that the manufacturer submits a smaller list of VINs that they will voluntarily recall. Initially, my 2006 was not on the list. However, 3-4 years later, I think it was determined that Nissan had not shown appropriate effort in contacting the owners of of this smaller list and Transport Canada expanded the recall to a mandatory recall of all Canadian X trails (it was only sold here in 2005 and 2006)

Even then, I never got the notice, it was the former owner who got the notice and texted me. So I'm guess the change to a mandatory recall was a bit of a punitive order aimed at forcing Nissan Canada to clean up their record keeping and take Transport Canada seriously.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

It's a good practice to register with Nissan when you buy used so that they have you as the owner of record to send such notices to. From memory, I think it was because a number of people had had the problem prior to the recall, and there were other cases afterwards that were not included originally. Finally all of them in Canada were recalled. All models had the 2.5 gasoline engine, and they were all built in the same Japanese factory. What it shows is that even with the earlier recall of 03-04s in other markets, they still had not resolved the design issue with the filler neck on the 05-06 models. Best thing to do would be to make a complaint to your Consumer Protection Agency or however looks after recalls, and to encourage other owners suffering the same problem to do so. Enough complaints and they begin an investigation. Good luck hope it works out and you can get a refund for the repair.


----------

